# I need urgent advice on how to stop Luna barking



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am seriously at my wits end. I know Luna has a problem barking. I rarely go out because of this (probably adding to her problem *sigh*). I have crate trained her (which she loves), I leave her with chews, toys and water when I leave. I have used bach remedy in her water. I've got that bloody DAP diffuser which cost me a sh*t ton of money. I close the blinds when I go out so she cannot see out.

Short of a shock collar which is banned here anyway I don't know what to do.

I've just been out now and my neighbours bichons were up on our wall so I asked them to please stop them from jumping up as Luna is territorial. It went downhill from there and my other neighbour came out and basically they all jumped on me. I am not good enough to live there, heaven forbid my dogs have fun by ripping up a teddy and I've not cleaned up the fluff yet because I have things to do (apparently 'we' keep our gardens tidy in this area). They are phoning my landlord blah blah blah because if that's the state of my garden IMAGINE how filthy my house is. Dear lord why would I spend over £1000 in total on a new bed and new sofas to live in filth!!!!

This coming from the neighbours who don't walk their dogs, allow them to scream (no they don't!), have parties until 4am and smoke dope.

I cannot live like this. I came in and spent half an hour stopping myself from taking even more knives to my body. I cannot move. I am no fit state to do anything apart from cry.

I don't want to lose my dogs. Please, help.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

First of all take a deep breath, and calm down. Easier said than done I know. You know you are better than these neighbours. Is your landlord understanding? Could you call them and say about all the problems you have been having? Forewarn them they are going to drag them into the equation, and you don't want their behaviour to make him think you are causing problems? 

Also then mention about them winding Luna up by letting their dog climb the fence. 

Sorry If you have done the above but it may help. And you have your beautiful Kittens that need you. Look at those bundles of fun and I defy anyone not to smile at them 

Chin up mate, no real Ideas about the Barking, will leave that to the pros. Does she suffer with SA? 

Take care


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

I'm sorry I can't offer you any advice on how to stop Luna barking (not enough 'dog' experience) but what a horrid situation...
A family member had neighbours which sound like yours and it's such a difficult situation to be in.
Hopefully they're just blowing off steam and won't be making any phonecalls.. and even if they do, what could the LL do - like you say, your house isn't filthy.
I hope you can get some advice about the barking, and I hope you can start to feel better soon.
Cuddle with your gorgeous dogs?
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daggre (May 2, 2010)

Train Your Dog to Stop Barking

I found that^^ Not much i can offer myself though


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you or the encouragement and the advice  I am really at my wits end and I feel like I'm hitting my head on a brick wall.

I think Luna has a mild form of SA which has come on because of me and my paranoia/need to keep my neighbours happy 

Thanks for the link I'll use the water spray technique. Not something I really want to do but it's better than nothing.

I am doing everything I can only to be sh*t on and they don't even walk their dogs.

These are high working class/middle class people!!!


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

Wish I could help :-( 

Please though deep breathes happy doggy thoughts, doggy hugs, nothings worth hurting yourself over (speaking from experience). 

Your neighbours sound like idiots, let them ring them landlord, I've never heard of anyone being thrown out because of teddy bear fluff in the garden ??? But parties at 4am and drugs?? They sound like idiots xxxxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> Wish I could help :-(
> 
> Please though deep breathes happy doggy thoughts, doggy hugs, nothings worth hurting yourself over (speaking from experience).
> 
> Your neighbours sound like idiots, let them ring them landlord, I've never heard of anyone being thrown out because of teddy bear fluff in the garden ??? But parties at 4am and drugs?? They sound like idiots xxxxxx


I know, my OH has said the same and it took him over an hour to calm me down  I am too soft and courteous of others, I know that.


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

> I know, my OH has said the same and it took him over an hour to calm me down I am too soft and courteous of others, I know that.


I'm the same honey always have been, its better than being a complete ar*e though!! Glad you have your OH with you xxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Hiya Hun, hope you are calmer xx

Does she bark when you leave her or when you are there ??


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth said:


> I'm the same honey always have been, its better than being a complete ar*e though!! Glad you have your OH with you xxx


Thank you  He was asleep at the time so it must have been a shock when I woke him up and I was hyperventilating :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Hiya Hun, hope you are calmer xx
> 
> Does she bark when you leave her or when you are there ??


She does bark when I am here (someone coming to the house, I stop this after a few barks). I think she has mild SA but also Candy barks when someone comes to the house which I think sets her off and then perhaps they have some sort of barking contest 

I completely get that barking is annoying but I am trying my hardest, they are completely ignoring the problem and went so far to tell me that their dog doesn't scream - after they told me when I first moved in that it did!


----------



## PawsandPurrs-Bridgnorth (Apr 8, 2010)

> Thank you He was asleep at the time so it must have been a shock when I woke him up and I was hyperventilating


Hehe well thats what he's there for ;-)


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I am not sure how you actually make this work, but I know of people who have trained their dogs to "speak" on command and then be quiet on command..... once you have this, you will be able to tell Luna to be quiet and in theory she should stop....
Haven't ever had to do it so not sure about it, but have heard people say it works.
Also not sure about using water bottle or something similar - might just scare Luna into barking more.....
Someone will be along soon who knows about these things I am sure.
In the meantime, have a cuppa and tell yourself that you are better than those idiots that live next door to you.
Hugs.
xxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Dogs bark sometimes hun, thats what they do. It just depends on the length and type of barking as to wether there is anything you should or could do to stop it. 

You can't have a totally silent dog. Oscar goes ballistic if a cat crosses the front garden and generally has a good woof round the garden just to make sure he has "seen it off" this probably happens 3 or 4 times a day lasting a minute until i get him under control. Now i think that is acceptable noise.

SA where a dog is barking for in excess of half an hour at a time due to stress i would say does need addressing.

If you crate Luna do you cover the crate and leave a radio or the TV on ???


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Just to add i am not convinced you should go down the water bottle route yet given Lunas temperament. You could undo the progress you have made xx


----------



## Daggre (May 2, 2010)

I think the best thing you can do is remain calm all the time. This will help Luna understand she too needs to be calm.

For instance when the doorbell rings, make sure the dogs are all sitting down and do not open the door until they are calm.

If Luna is barking at something then remain calm, and distract her.

As for teaching speak, i taught Star this, the trick is to find something that will cause a bark, I found standing on top of the slide worked xD I am not sure about this with Luna...I definately wouldn't use a trigger she already barks at (ie other dogs)....try witholding a yummy..or climbing on top of something so she can't reach you. When she barks say 'speak' and treat/click and treat. Not sure aboutteaching quiet as Star only does one bark...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks both. She doesn't like water as it is so yes you're right it probably would send her backwards 

I have covered her crate in the past and all she did was drag the drape inside and sit on it 

According to them my dogs barked for 3 hours on Saturday night (I went to town for a few hours - the first time I have been out for over a year!). My OH says that is extremely funny considering when we come home they are either a) silent or b) bark a few times until they realise it's us. Not once have we walked up our road and they have been barking.

I do not leave the tv on or a radio - that's a great idea!  I will give it a go, set up something to record them and go out for half an hour to see what happens.

Acceptable noise to me is the same as it is to you Rainy. When my dogs bark I don't jump up and shush them right away. Candy being part terrier will bark/growl when playing outside. She tends to go over the top though so I will stop her, especially when her barking sets off the other dogs next door when they are out.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Daggre said:


> I think the best thing you can do is remain calm all the time. This will help Luna understand she too needs to be calm.
> 
> For instance when the doorbell rings, make sure the dogs are all sitting down and do not open the door until they are calm.
> 
> ...


Thank you  I don't have problems with barking when I am here though - it's when I leave so speak/quiet wouldn't be helpful


----------



## Daggre (May 2, 2010)

Try setting up a video camera..or leaving a phione recording and go out for a bit to see the extent of the barking?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Definately do a set up and see what is actually happening. The radio/TV is great because it masks outside noises that can set them off.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Definitely 

I also have problems with my neighbours child and friends on the right winding up my dogs and they have been throwing gravel off their drive at my doors/windows. She knows about this as she has said to me 'how is my gravel in your drive' and even told the boys to stop it. I will not hesitate to phone the police next time.

Oh god why do I live here  It's a lovely area, a lovely street and I end up between 2 of the most snotty nosed neighbours on this earth. Sods bloody law. Think I need to up my meds.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Def try the radio trick.... Radio 4 is a good one - just talking all day..... 
In fact, I'd swear that 90% of Radio 4 listeners are actually dogs who are home alone....

Hope you find something that works.... other than waiting for the horrid neighbours to move! xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

lozb said:


> Def try the radio trick.... Radio 4 is a good one - just talking all day.....
> In fact, I'd swear that 90% of Radio 4 listeners are actually dogs who are home alone....
> 
> Hope you find something that works.... other than waiting for the horrid neighbours to move! xx


LMAO 

I doubt they will, one of my neighbours has been here for 30 years (dear god I must sound terrible) and the other ... well ... I wouldn't like to say what I think about HER


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi i do the radio for Bobby he is just over 4 months crys for 5 mins or so then goes to sleep i put camera in living room to see if he settles keep chin up dont let snotty neigbours get to you :thumbup: ok meds beginin to kick in got to make it upstairs yet


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

For separation problems first thing to do is record about an hour's absence.

Lots of general separation stuff here but for barking I have used a Manners Minder which is a remote delivery system. By working on the symptom of the prob (the barking) and the issue (distress at separation) hopefully it will be sorted.

Sounds like your neighbours are difficult to please


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tripod said:


> For separation problems first thing to do is record about an hour's absence.
> 
> Lots of general separation stuff here but for barking I have used a Manners Minder which is a remote delivery system. By working on the symptom of the prob (the barking) and the issue (distress at separation) hopefully it will be sorted.
> 
> Sounds like your neighbours are difficult to please


Thank you for the links I really appreciate it 

I think it would be different if I had a westie or a bichon  (no offense to owners of these dogs but it's what they have)


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Thank you for the links I really appreciate it
> 
> I think it would be different if I had a westie or a bichon  (no offense to owners of these dogs but it's what they have)


Yep SWF (small white fluffies) are more likely to be allowed to misbehave. There really is zero tolerance for big and presume dangerous dogs   

Any help, let me know- I understand that these things can get nasty very quickly. Work with and enjoy your dogs - you can control this, you can't do anything about those people


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tripod said:


> Yep SWF (small white fluffies) are more likely to be allowed to misbehave. There really is zero tolerance for big and presume dangerous dogs
> 
> Any help, let me know- I understand that these things can get nasty very quickly. Work with and enjoy your dogs - you can control this, you can't do anything about those people


Thank you  Tomorrow my partner is phoning our landlord and we are going to put up fencing on either side :thumbup: I am going to completely ignore my neighbours. Any problems I contact the landlord or the appropriate authorities. I will only speak to them if they are polite to me.

One of my neighbours kept her wheelie bin in my front garden as there is no room on hers. It's out of my garden now and I don't care where she puts it 

Tomorrow I need to go out for an hour so I will leave the tv on and record the dogs and take it from there. Perhaps there is a specific trigger that sets Luna off.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

I haven't read all this thread hun so sorry if i'm repeating anything already sai.

Tell them it was my fault they ripped poor ted up! (And it actually was my fault teehee).

Just ignore them, they can't do anything to you. Tell them its your garden and you'll keep it as tidy or as untidy as you like! (not that it was untidy the other night! you wanna send them to see my forest, they'll shut their faces then!!) I'm sure your landlord won't care to be honest, as long as you pay your rent on time and keep the house in good condition (which I think you do), then he's not going to get involved.

I'd reccommend putting some nice big fencing up though (and don't worry about putting the 'nice' side facing their garden!). If luna or sky really wanted to I'm sure they could both jump over the wall and eat the yappy bischons (no offence bischon owners, but i've witnessed the yapping lol) so for their sake I'd get some put up - plus that way you don't have to see the owners lol. (Don't bother with B&Q, i think if you go to talbot block or similar then you'll prob get yourself a better deal - often I think they will deliver for free aswell.) 

DO you leave the radio on for them? perhaps there's something luna can hear outside that's making her bark? Decks always barks at "invisible" noises, so If I go out in the evening I usually leave the TV on for him - animal planet is his fav 

Most importantly, don't let them get you down!!

xxxxx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Dogs bark for lots of reasons.....

"Barking - The Sound of a Language" by Turis Rugaas is a small but very good book. It can help you identify WHY your dog is barking and help you thus figure ways of modifying the behaviour.

I am currently having trouble with neighbours who reported my dog barking to the Council. So I have been keeping a log of every time he barks, what he was doing and why, plus number of barks/duration. (As also advised in the Turid Rugaas book anyway as a means of working out why your dog barks). I feel they are being somewhat oversensitive as the only time my dog barks for any lengthy period is around 30-50 seconds when the postman visits - other that that, it's a few short alert barks. They thumped on the floor at 8.45am one day last week when someone put something thru the letterbox, but if they work shifts then they've never bothered to tell me in 2 years and I ain't psychic!

This is also a good (if long!) read:
http://www.defra.gov.uk/environment/quality/noise/research/barkingdogs/constantbarking.pdf

and this:
http://www.defra.gov.uk/environment/quality/noise/neighbour/documents/barkingdog.pdf

It may not be SA as such, but a habit the dog has got into.

I notice the DEFRA leafter recommends talking nciely to your neighbours first.... the blokes above didn't do that at all.... just went straight to the council AND my landlady behind my back. I'm very tempted to print that document out and post it to them anonymously - they'll think the council sent it! :lol:

You might want to do the same with your complaining neighbours.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I am seriously at my wits end. I know Luna has a problem barking. I rarely go out because of this (probably adding to her problem *sigh*). I have crate trained her (which she loves), I leave her with chews, toys and water when I leave. I have used bach remedy in her water. I've got that bloody DAP diffuser which cost me a sh*t ton of money. I close the blinds when I go out so she cannot see out.
> 
> Short of a shock collar which is banned here anyway I don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


Just seen this thread & haven't read it all, all I can offer is ((((hugs))))
Please don't self harm over the likes of them (Iknow how hard it can be, I've done it myself before) they really aren't worth it xxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> I haven't read all this thread hun so sorry if i'm repeating anything already sai.
> 
> Tell them it was my fault they ripped poor ted up! (And it actually was my fault teehee).
> 
> ...


Thanks Rachel! Yes it was your bloody fault - but they were only having fun 

We've decided to go to Talbot Block (that's the one by mcdonalds isn't it?). We're already getting a big side gate from there which will cost us £80.

We were talking to our neighbour across the road earlier and he almost fell over laughing. He said that the neighbours to my left are full of it because even he hears their bichons barking and someone further up the road has complained about the neighbour on my right because of their parties going on until 4am!

Whilst we were talking I realised Candy was barking and Luna was howling. I think Candy was set off by something, Luna joined in and then they had a contest. I quietened them down and they seemed fine after that (left the tv on, one of the shopping channels as there's always someone talking and no scray noises or barking to set them off).

He knows my landlord too as he's rented from him in the past and he said not to worry. What can my landlord say to me if they have dogs that bark? It would be unfair.

I moved her wheelie bin out my garden last night and you should have seen the look I got this morning  I'm not rising to it, they can all go and spin on it


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Urgh, what rotten luck to have such snotty neighbours, I'm so sorry for you, and angry for you! It sounds like you're taking the high road, well done you! I'd have got myself evicted from brawling in the street with the neighbours by now! :lol: If nothing seems to work there's a citronalla spray as another last-minute option- activated by barking so you don't need to be there. it's expensive, but not harmful and not an electric shock, so I was considering it for Nero before we got Amber, as he would bark incessantly til we came home (luckily we live next to a pub!). If you look on youtube theres a video of it being used for a retreiver successfully. Anyway, sod your neighbours and their sad little lives. You win at being a nice human, they lose!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

AmberNero said:


> Urgh, what rotten luck to have such snotty neighbours, I'm so sorry for you, and angry for you! It sounds like you're taking the high road, well done you! I'd have got myself evicted from brawling in the street with the neighbours by now! :lol: If nothing seems to work there's a citronalla spray as another last-minute option- activated by barking so you don't need to be there. it's expensive, but not harmful and not an electric shock, so I was considering it for Nero before we got Amber, as he would bark incessantly til we came home (luckily we live next to a pub!). If you look on youtube theres a video of it being used for a retreiver successfully. Anyway, sod your neighbours and their sad little lives. You win at being a nice human, they lose!


Thank you  I think a citronella spray would be bad for Luna but I'm going to use the spray bottle (water) technique on Candy.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Thanks Rachel! Yes it was your bloody fault - but they were only having fun
> 
> We've decided to go to Talbot Block (that's the one by mcdonalds isn't it?). We're already getting a big side gate from there which will cost us £80.
> 
> ...


HaHa, they did have a LOT of fun ripping it up!! lol.

I think its PT Builders Supplies that is right opposite mcdonalds and then talbot block is further down - closer to the docks and the river? if you know what i mean? they're both good, but if you can be bothered it may be worth ringing talbot block to get a price on fencing from there so you have something to compare it to like? That's what I would do but them I'm a tight cow! lol. There's also LBS builders merchants as well. also by the docks.

good for you on moving their bin! I dunno why you let them keep it there anyway! its THEIR bin! lol.

Perhaps it's Candy that is setting her off then?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> HaHa, they did have a LOT of fun ripping it up!! lol.
> 
> I think its PT Builders Supplies that is right opposite mcdonalds and then talbot block is further down - closer to the docks and the river? if you know what i mean? they're both good, but if you can be bothered it may be worth ringing talbot block to get a price on fencing from there so you have something to compare it to like? That's what I would do but them I'm a tight cow! lol. There's also LBS builders merchants as well. also by the docks.
> 
> ...


I am polite  You've seen their front garden it slopes upwards and because we kept the bin in our garden they took both the bins out on bin day and put them back in.

I will ring round I didn't realise there were more merchants about lol

I think Candy does set her off but Luna's howling sounds really distressed :crying:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I think Candy does set her off but Luna's howling sounds really distressed :crying:


Wise yourself up honey - read the links I sent and maybe order the book too, just make sure you know more about your rights and the dog's reasons than they do  It does help if they eventually complain to council or landlord, it shows you are a responsible owner doing everything you can - no need to resort to extremes yet.

I know how easy it is to panic. 
I just met my next door neighbour and said about how the chaps upstairs have complained to council without even having a nice word first - and she was surprised - she rarely hears him except when he goes mental at the postman, but just says to herself "Shut up dog!". She's been a dog owner herself an once had one which had dreadful SA and barked for hours, so she understands.

Maybe my complainers are merely bringing bad karma on themselves - next house they live in they might have a dog that barks for hours & hours non stop with a lot less good soundproofing than these flats have.

They have also 'nicked' my compost bin, and have taken over my windowboxes and hanging basket in the front, on my own windowsill, without asking. Yes it makes the place look nice, but I'm looking forward to taking them back when I move


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Wise yourself up honey - read the links I sent and maybe order the book too, just make sure you know more about your rights and the dog's reasons than they do  It does help if they eventually complain to council or landlord, it shows you are a responsible owner doing everything you can - no need to resort to extremes yet.
> 
> I know how easy it is to panic.
> I just met my next door neighbour and said about how the chaps upstairs have complained to council without even having a nice word first - and she was surprised - she rarely hears him except when he goes mental at the postman, but just says to herself "Shut up dog!". She's been a dog owner herself an once had one which had dreadful SA and barked for hours, so she understands.
> ...


Thanks MM it's just really getting to me. The thing is because Sean works at night and sleeps in the day it's so hard to actually do some sort of training method with her. She just KNOWS when one of us is asleep upstairs and won't bark. I can only actually do something 2 days a week :/


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Thanks MM it's just really getting to me. The thing is because Sean works at night and sleeps in the day it's so hard to actually do some sort of training method with her. She just KNOWS when one of us is asleep upstairs and won't bark. I can only actually do something 2 days a week :/


Yes I do understand.
I know the main reason my narky lot have complained is because they are that 'sort' (as it turns out here - if you go straight to authorities without doing the decent thing first, the authorities actually put that as a bit of a mark against them! it's not how this community works). He has barked once or twice a in the night, alert barking, but he's done that before and I apologised and they said they couldn't hear it anyway. They were very grateful for him when we had the horrible ASBO neighbours. He barked late one night a few weeks ago when my smoke alarm went off, obviously they didn't hear the smoke alarm but heard the dog. I've lived here 6 years wthout any smoke alarms installed (bad landlord), so if I burn the toast once in 2 yrs at 2am then who really gives a toss? Sooner they move the better, they obviously don't fit in here.

Get some advice - is there a behaviourist you can get in for a bit of 1:1 advice? Not all behaviourists charge the earth and many do hourly rates for specific issues at a reasonable rate. If it ever comes to blows with the council/landlords, then you can prove you have been doing something! They come down harder on people who are doing nothing or are unaware or just don't care.

Also keep a log of when your neighbour's dogs bark. All good stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

You sound stressed out sequenna, I am off now so hope you can sort this, it may take a while but it can be done, the one thing I guarantee would NOT work would be a shock collar! I know you have no intentions of using one !!! 
One question - is the barking only a problem when you go out, or is it also happening when you are in??
DT


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You sound stressed out sequenna, I am off now so hope you can sort this, it may take a while but it can be done, the one thing I guarantee would NOT work would be a shock collar! I know you have no intentions of using one !!!
> One question - is the barking only a problem when you go out, or is it also happening when you are in??
> DT


Thank you DT I have no intentions on using one. Not only are they disgusting they are banned in Wales.

She does bark when I am at home but only to alert me that there's someone at the door or barking through play with my other 2 dogs.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

an ultrasonic device that goes off when the dog barks... 
it will *not!* stop barking for a reason, so if the dog is barking at the postie, 
it may shorten the duration, but won;t stop it happening at all.

however, for no-good-reason barking - boredom, metronomic protest, etc - 
it usually stops within 3 to 4 barks. there are a number of brand-names; 
i have only ever used a Barker-Breaker, but they also have one shaped like a birdhouse - 
U can put it between Ur properties, and when *their dogs bark,* they get the sonic-squeal, :lol:

it is harmless, not painful, not scary, + shuts-off just as soon as they shut-up. 
 since it happens when U are not there, i would just be *sure* that all the dogs are indoors, 
windows closed, blinds down, any drapes drawn, etc - this muffles sound from outside.

then i would leave a light-classical station on the radio, or if U have cable-TV an all-music channel of something 
happy + relaxing - watch out for talk-radio, all too often its HATE-radio; many angry voices, which is not relaxing at all.

the indoors model of Barker-Breaker (or something similar) really should help. 
sorry for the trouble, hun - those folks sound awful. :nonod: i do hope U get it sorted, soon. 
thinking of U, 
--- terry


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> an ultrasonic device that goes off when the dog barks...


As I am in the middle of a barking dispute right now with my neighbours, there really is no need to panic at all or start thinking of aversives.

Firstly you get a letter from the council saying someone has complaine BUT they are just alerting you to that fact and have no evidence. They say if you want to discuss it, to contact them.

If they have more complaints they say they will gather evidence themselves by putting in a noise monitoring device in the complainants' premises.

Seqeena has not yet got to that stage BUT I HAVE... because the complainants did NOT do as recommended and approach me first about it.

If Sequeena is worried, it will not hurt to get in a behaviourist for a brief 1:1.
Definitely keep a log; definitely try to ascertain why dog is barking and when.

If narky people upstairs had SAID nicely it was an issue, I would have raised that when I DID get a behaviourist in recently for other issues. As it was when I spoke to council, they were: a) surprised neighbours had NOT done dencent thing & said anything to me, 
and b) I was obviously a decent enough dog owner to call in a behaviourist for other issues therefore not the kind of person that would let annoyance go to an extreme.

Bring on the noise monitors, they will prove the narky gits upstairs are over sensitive, and/or not as nicely neighbourly as they think they are. They don't realise my mum was head of her local neighbourhood watch for years and I know all about this kind of stuff!

This is how these disputes go in the UK - there is NO NEED to panic until the concil get involved.... and even then they are very open to an amicable solution, which is what they work towards..... NOBODY would want you to start using aversives on your dog UNTIL or UNLESS it has been fully examined and all other ways are not working.

SO PLEASE DON'T PANIC SEQUEENA!!!!!!!
You haven't even had a council letter yet. I have!!!! For less!!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MM I have calmed down a lot since yesterday. I'm not thinking that my landlord will be around at any moment chucking my stuff out the door - that was just hysteria and paranoia. Plus I forgot to take my meds 

I am keeping a log as from today (or rather yesterday). I wish I had kept going as I have already filled in a complaint form/log book for the council concerning my neighbours with the bichons - I've had no reply back from the council about that.

Terry blinds/windows are shut when I leave. I have started to leave the tv on along with the diffuser, rescue remedy stuff in the water (will do a few drops on the tongue - perhaps it gets too diluted in the water), toys, chews etc.

Short of taping her mouth shut :lol: there nothing that *I* can physically do.

MM I promise to search for another behaviourist tomorrow. I was hoping for the APDT one but they charge a frigging bomb so hopefully there is someone else in my area who is cheaper and uses positive reinforcement.

Bloody neighbours, who'd have them eh?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Short of taping her mouth shut :lol: there nothing that *I* can physically do.


 Yes there is. Loads. Read the DEFRA document. Print it out and send it anonymously to the complainants/Bichon owners. It will give THEM the lowdown and might make them think it has come from the council. 
And/OR Pre-empt them and call the council yourself about her dogs.



> MM I promise to search for another behaviourist tomorrow.


APDT is training, APBC is behaviour.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yes there is. Loads. Read the DEFRA document. Print it out and send it anonymously to the complainants/Bichon owners. It will give THEM the lowdown and might make them think it has come from the council.
> And/OR Pre-empt them and call the council yourself about her dogs.
> 
> APDT is training, APBC is behaviour.


I have done so - even phoned the RSPCA who told me even though she said she kept her in a crate and I could hear her screaming - if I could not see the dog there was nothing they could do 

Do you think me posting them that document would make things worse? Even anonymously they would know it was me :frown:

Ha! No wonder! Thanks for the correction


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Do you think me posting them that document would make things worse? Even anonymously they would know it was me :frown:


Maybe. Hey it's not even on the next notch yet, you've not have a letter from the council. Pre-empt them and make a complaint yourself, if it's that bad. Will get sorted then one way or t'other.

And how would they if it was posted away from your area? 
Agreed though. My narkies who have complained, if they got that doc received through the mail posted from central area, anonymously, would never think I'd sent it. They don't seem to credit me with any sense at all. Free rein to have a bit of fun at their expense then.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Maybe. Hey it's not even on the next notch yet, you've not have a letter from the council. Pre-empt them and make a complaint yourself, if it's that bad. Will get sorted then one way or t'other.


I will phone the council again and get another log book (haha don't they mean 2 sheets of paper? ) sent out.

What angers me the most is that his wife admitted to me when we moved in that her dog had SA (I recommended a behaviourist!) and she had to be kept in a crate because she weed everywhere when they were out and she was "so sorry if she barks" and then a few months down the line her husband is denying everything, calling me a liar and saying I never sent notes round, I never knocked on their door and that I never complained to the council 

He even said to me he completely ignored the first note I sent them! WTF! Yet they had the cheek to send me a note DEMANDING that I 'sort my dogs out'


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I will phone the council again and get another log book (haha don't they mean 2 sheets of paper? ) sent out.
> 
> What angers me the most is that his wife admitted to me when we moved in that her dog had SA (I recommended a behaviourist!) and she had to be kept in a crate because she weed everywhere when they were out and she was "so sorry if she barks" and then a few months down the line her husband is denying everything, calling me a liar and saying I never sent notes round, I never knocked on their door and that I never complained to the council
> 
> He even said to me he completely ignored the first note I sent them! WTF! Yet they had the cheek to send me a note DEMANDING that I 'sort my dogs out'


 Very clear then. When I had a log book sent out by council for the ASBO neighbours it was a proper book thing.

I copied the layout and used that to fill in & report the issues I had with local youths tormenting my dog.

Do the same.
Get a professional in. Get books & read up. You then have proven you are THE more responsible owner. Pre-empt them by complaining first to council.
Be the BEST. I know you are... just make sure THEY know it  Full of hot air otherwise... cover your own back and be as confident as you can make yourself 

At least they've given you some forewarning unlike the narky gits I have upstairs. I could have easily have moaned about all the noise from their DIY but didn't as it was at reasonable hours (although a bit constant for a year - every evening and weekend & bank holiday without fail). Now they have complained about me, I'm not feeling too benevolent. Give & Take only really works when it's in mutual prearranged agreement.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Very clear then. When I had a log book sent out by council for the ASBO neighbours it was a proper book thing.
> 
> I copied the layout and used that to fill in & report the issues I had with local youths tormenting my dog.
> 
> ...


Thanks MM! 

Tomorrow I start neighbour proofing my garden too :thumbup:

ETA: how is your situation going now?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> ETA: how is your situation going now?


Craply because them Upstairs know I have been given my marching orders, but that's a bad and malicious reason to suddenly pile on the poo re barking. I'll stand up to them regardless. If I can magic £580 out of the air within the next week, I have been offered a nice flat with a garden locally to rent... dog and DSS allowed and great letting agent too. But I can't, so will have to fight on here instead.

Sometimes you just have to grit your teeth and kick against the pr*cks no matter what.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Craply because them Upstairs know I have been given my marching orders, but that's a bad and malicious reason to suddenly pile on the poo re barking. I'll stand up to them regardless. If I can magic £580 out of the air within the next week, I have been offered a nice flat with a garden locally to rent... dog and DSS allowed and great letting agent too. But I can't, so will have to fight on here instead.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to grit your teeth and kick against the pr*cks no matter what.


Oh hun I am sorry 

Great news, Luna has been brill so far today, even with the dogs up on the wall and barking


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so happy  My OH and I went out for an hour, left the tv on, closed the windows (put the fan on), closed the blinds, gave the dogs chew toys/water, ignored them as we left and recorded them.

There were a few barks (you could hear people going past though) and that was it!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

sequeena said:


> ...My OH and I went out for an hour, left the tv on, closed the windows (...fan on), closed the blinds, gave the dogs chew toys/water, ignored them as we left and recorded them.
> 
> There were a few barks (you could hear people going past though) and that was it!


_*Hurrah! :thumbup: wonderful news... 
thats so good to hear. i would SAVE + DATE that recording, and do another thats set for sound-triggered, 
for longer times; setting it to record only while there *is* noise saves recording + battery time. *_

i am so happy to hear this, hun -  thats very, very encouraging. 
now if ya can just get the little mons... errrmmm, darlings to STOP chucking gravel at the windows, 
that will really help - and if i were U, i *would* call the cops over the gravel - if the mower hits it, 
it can be fired out of the grass-clipper chute or out from under the mower-deck with lethal force.

raking the grass to remove any stray rocks would probably be my first thing, to avoid having them get trodden 
into the turf, and be unearthed later. 

thanks for sharing the good news, 
--- terry


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> _*Hurrah! :thumbup: wonderful news...
> thats so good to hear. i would SAVE + DATE that recording, and do another thats set for sound-triggered,
> for longer times; setting it to record only while there *is* noise saves recording + battery time. *_
> 
> ...


Thanks Terry  I intend to keep doing this for different amounts of time with different noises etc. I want to get Candy to bark a few times when someone knocks the door then stop as she can just go on and on and on 

We were out in the garden earlier and my OH was playing ball with them. Out of excitement Candy and Sky were barking (5pm on a Sunday - perfectly acceptable). My neighbour on the right came out, saw my OH, said "Oh, ok" and went back inside. I bet you any money if I had been out alone she would have kicked off.

My OH is right. Bullies always go for the weaker ones.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

You might like this article Sequeena.....
How to train a dog to stop barking - by Diane Garrod


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> You might like this article Sequeena.....
> How to train a dog to stop barking - by Diane Garrod


Thank you sue  I love that article. It's explained fully and easy to follow. I like the whole website so I'm adding it to my bookmarks


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Sequeena, great news you are making progress!!!! Well done to the girls too!

Not sure it has been advised already, but I would keep the video logs well filed for future reference.
Video the neighbours' dogs on the wall to show it is a trigger to the barking on your side, things like the neighbour coming out about to blaze guns and then seeing your hubby and making a retreat is proof of bulling towards you and would help your case should the need arise later on.
Set situations up, stay by a window and video the dogs in the garden doing their own thing say each time they go out and are quite if unprovoked, record the neighbours' dogs barking, etc. Make a video diary of your dogs' typical day, etc. I would do that for a whole week.

My downstairs neighbours is a bully as well  and thought he could have an easy trip picking on me. I stand my ground no problem, but get quite irate if pushed and cannot stand a bully. There was a point all it took was for Ray to walk back and forth too many times for him to start banging on his ceiling sending my already nervous dog into a shaky panic  People become obsessed with trying to give you a hard time and minor noises become so amplified in their own heads, once I caught him coming down my stairs shouting at the dog, funnily enough the dog was out with me and we were coming back from our walk  The noise was actually caused by my upstairs neighbour! My flat was empty! Silly man felt a bit like an idiot for 5 minutes :lol:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Glad things are getting better..... one of mums dogs is a barker and one of mine can be a bit yappy at people walking past and we found it helped as well to keep them shut out of the front room's in our respective houses when we are not there as they are less likely to hear people coming past/ postie/ delivery of leaflets etc.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Glad what you are doing seems to be working. Keep recording them when you are out so that if someone does go to the council you have proof that they are not barking. 


We kept getting complaints about my dogs from our neighbour. We also had regular visits from the RSPCA usually if we had a litter of pups. One day I got fed up with it saw them in the street and confronted them about it. They denied it was them and I told them if they had a problem with my dogs then to come and see me and not go behind my back telling tales.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

EmCHammer said:


> ...we found it helped as well to keep them shut out of the front rooms in our respective houses
> when we are not there... as they are less likely to hear people (pass, the) postie, delivery of leaflets, etc.


definitely a help! :thumbup: set-back from the stimulus may be social-distance (for a shy dog), or just lower-volume 
(for a sound-reactive dog, EX: a terrierrist or a guardy-type, GSD, etc).

the difference between being in the living-room with the front-windows overlooking the sidewalk and porch, 
and being in the dining-room with the only view into the quiet side-yard, can be ***huge*** for the dog... 
literally the diff between non-stop perimeter-patrols + barking every 15-mins at passersby, to peace + calm.

DAP pump-spray and/or Rescue-Remedy and/or aromatherapy (conditioning to hang a cued-relaxation response 
on a particular scent - botanical-lavender-water is a good one) are all helpful - 
see this link - 
Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much... 
for what, when, how, how much, etc -AND calmers for humans. 

all my best, *U are making good progress, *queena - 
don;t let the $#%*@! paralyze U, hun! * :thumbup: 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

dodigna said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> ...once I caught him coming down my stairs shouting at the dog, funnily enough
> *the dog was out with me* and we were coming back from our walk  *The noise was actually
> caused by my upstairs neighbour!* My flat was empty! Silly man felt a bit like an idiot for 5 minutes :lol:


i should hope he did, digna! :lol: at least U know that time U were certain of the culprit... :thumbup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I've just seen this thread.
Glad to hear you have some progress hun.
Bailey barks, but only when we're at home, usually excitable barking, sometimes for attention and other times in the garden when there's birds or cats about. I know that sometimes it can be a bit much, so do try and quiet him down.

I'm surprised my neighbours haven't complained.

But when my neighbour revs his motorbike up over and over again at 7:30am on a Sunday morning, and other times too, I hope he won't complain lol.

Hope you get more progress.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey guys thank you so much for all your help/encouragement! 

I am in the process of teaching Candy to alert bark 3 times instead of going on and on.

I would love to be able to move the dogs from the living rooms to the kitchen but with 2 XL dog crates there is just not enough room in there (my kitchen has a big tumble dryer that isn't under a counter because there's no space so you can imagine what it's like).

It amazes me just how many problems we all have with our neighbours!

Thanks for the advice on the video diary, that's perfect! I forgot to set up the camera today but I did the same as yesterday; chews, waterbowl, tv on, windows/blinds closed and we ignored the dogs as we left. My OH had a habit of telling the dogs goodbye and making a show of it so I told him to just put them in their crate, don't talk or look and them and leave. We stood outside for 15 minutes and nothing!


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Have written an in-depth post on barking so hopefully that might help some people: WOOF! « pawsitive dogs

Now for one on controlling the neighbours...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tripod said:


> Have written an in-depth post on barking so hopefully that might help some people: WOOF! « pawsitive dogs
> 
> Now for one on controlling the neighbours...


Thanks for that!

I prescribe an e-collar for the neighbours. Shame it's banned in Wales


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I prescribe an e-collar for the neighbours. Shame it's banned in Wales


Only for dogs, though...... :001_cool:
Mind you I've no idea what they look like.......:lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Only for dogs, though...... :001_cool:
> Mind you I've no idea what they look like.......:lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

I use these for my pups hunny, I dont like leaving them things they could choke on or similar.
But these rugby balls and similar other ones we have in the range, they love, I put in little squuirts of cheese or Peanut butter in the grooves and they are quiet for ages hunny
Hope you get things sorted babes,

http://www.netpetshop.co.uk/p-31823...-dispenser-behaverite.aspx?CAWELAID=534984549

xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sketch said:


> I use these for my pups hunny, I dont like leaving them things they could choke on or similar.
> But these rugby balls and similar other ones we have in the range, they love, I put in little squuirts of cheese or Peanut butter in the grooves and they are quiet for ages hunny
> Hope you get things sorted babes,
> 
> ...


Oh that's brilliant hun, thanks!!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

well kongs, they get board with and also empty them within minutes lol, but these i found they have to twist t get all the nicey stuff out of.
I have also found as the speak on command, i stop them after a couple of barks, they are allowed to bark a couple of times if someone knocks the door ect, but they have naturally learn two barks and then shush lol, but would bark continually if need be like someone was loitering etc
Hope this helps hunny as while they have there rigby balls getting the trats they dont want to bark lol
xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sketch said:


> well kongs, they get board with and also empty them within minutes lol, but these i found they have to twist t get all the nicey stuff out of.
> I have also found as the speak on command, i stop them after a couple of barks, they are allowed to bark a couple of times if someone knocks the door ect, but they have naturally learn two barks and then shush lol, but would bark continually if need be like someone was loitering etc
> Hope this helps hunny as while they have there rigby balls getting the trats they dont want to bark lol
> xx


Haha! I'm going to get 3 now, it should even keep Candy occupied


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Its worth a try hun, even Dalton likes his, and thats shocking, i find they play with them after the treats are gone, but really smelly stuff in them the scent lasts till iget back home if this makes sense
xx


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

They also have this kind

Mikki Dog Toy Treat Dispenser Boredom Bone BehaveRite | Net Pet Shop

Mikki Dog Toy Treat Dispenser Boredom Ball BehaveRite | Net Pet Shop

Mikki Dog Toy Treat Dispenser Spiral BehaveRite | Net Pet Shop

i leave them a diiferent one each time, they love it because each type is a different challenge haha
xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

They're awesome! 

Well they've all just had a lump of bacon each so they're happy :thumbup:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Hope it helps my darling, let me know
xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Today's plan was to go out and buy fencing for the left side - no need to as the prat next door actually had one good idea and is doing it himself


----------

